# Artefacts only in Atitool



## nyper (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi,

i've tested  5 graphic cards 6800GO and 2 of them had huge artefacts in atitool artefacts test, but in games or 3dmark all is OK. 

what is wrong with them, are they damage?

atitool 0.27
driver   179,13 in vista

thanks for ideas


----------

